# bulls on parade 8/26



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

went looking for some flounder this morning with my brother tom and friend greg and was continually harassed by these pesky bulls in the 36" to 40" range [smiley=frustrated.gif]  ;D ended  up snagging my 1/4" mesh castnet on a piece of submerged steel and ripped it to shreds   got checked by the fwc , they didnt haul me in so i guess i'm clear  all in all it was a great day 







][/img]








[/img]








[/img]


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

GREAT REDS!!!!!!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

WOW!!    

-T


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Those aren't small... ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

very cool stuff, bruisers for sure.  

Between this post and the other one it looks like you have these things dialed in pretty good. Can you tell us how you rig up for them and what kind of bait seems to work best? 

From the looks of the water I'm goin' out on a limb here and assuming you're not sight fishing for them, except for maybe on a fish finder display.


----------



## nickgobrich (Aug 5, 2009)

Great looking reds! Looks like you all had a really good time. Except for the cast net. BUMMER..................

Thanks for sharing!

Nick


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Awesome reds there. Those puppies should have eased your loss on the ripped net. Good job!

Kemo


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I can imagine the adrenaline rush when those bulls hit...


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks for the reply fellas   to answer deerflys question: we've been catching these things in 25+ feet of water on anything from blue crabs cut in half to live mullet and live pogies, they can also be caught on cut bait as well using as much weight as possible to hold the bottom which typically involves 6 + oz's of lead and  sometimes upwards of 12oz's depending on the current on a 3 way swivel rig or a sliding weight rig with about a foot and a half of leader. once hooked it's game on!! and when boated i treat these fish like they are gold( note how i'm cradling that big boy in the bottom pic) and spend as much time reviving them as necessary untill they swim off on they're own, this is the future of our "redfishery"  been out in the shed today working on the net and the good news is that it looks like it's not ready for the trash can just yet  [smiley=happy.gif]


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

sorry to hear about your net.... man i know how aggravating that can be....ive hd to patch mine a few times and it still works almost like new.... Now those are some serious reds.... we dont get them like that very often down here..... congrats on a great day!


----------



## kershelbarfield (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow nice reds . The same thing happened to my 1/4 mesh net but it got torn by oysters. Didn't notice the hole until 20 minutes later after i missed tons of mullet :-[


----------



## JaredFacemyer (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats those are some really big reds.


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

nice reds...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-58-36lSqG4


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

thats a great problem to have! Nice fish!


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

Dang Mark that sounds like a terrible trip. I hate that you had to get all those sore muscles from horsing those big ol' reds in.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Dang Mark that sounds like a terrible trip.  I hate that you had to get all those sore muscles from horsing those big ol' reds in.


it's a rough life but i do what i gotta do [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Woah! Those are some beauties fo' sure! [smiley=supercool.gif] Your partners there must have been thrilled. But the real question is, did you ever find the flounder you were really targeting. ;D


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

-09/30/09- 38.5 inches NO Spot!!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> -09/30/09- 38.5 inches NO Spot!!


nice red!! where did you find him?


----------

